# Enville rock house



## Norfolkbloke (Oct 30, 2010)

Another explore from a Norfolkbloke in the Midlands!!

I know nothing of the history of this little cave dwelling cept to assume it's some kind of gamekeepers shelter who once worked on the Enville estate, there are some more extensive type dwellings to be found at Kinver edge just a couple of miles to the west. Just three rooms carved into a rocky cliff face with a simple brick fireplace and a few broken floor tiles are all that remains but an interesting little explore none the less!!

The pics...

NB


----------



## muppet (Oct 31, 2010)

i like that thanks for sharing


----------



## smileysal (Oct 31, 2010)

Love that fireplace in the rock house. They look larger than some near me. 

There used to be loads of rock houses on Rock Hill in Mansfield, they're still there, but sadly have had big metal covers over the windows and doors. You used to be able to look in through the windows when I was little, and they'd set it all out as it would have been when lived in. The idiots who used to break in and steal things put paid to that, now its all covered up.  Will have to get pics of how they look nowadays. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Oct 31, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Will have to get pics of how they look nowadays.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sal



It's almost not worth taking those photos Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 31, 2010)

That's a beauty, NB. There are...or used to be...quite a few rock houses on and around Kinver Edge (used to explore them when young). Nice to see the fireplace still in situ in the Enville one.


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice one.....I really like this


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 31, 2010)

Real Fred Flintstone stuff. I've visited the Cave houses at Kinver and Bridgnorth - but wasn't even aware of this one.


----------

